# date on crank?



## WEAKFISH (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an old Schwinn crank with AS & Co on one side and the numbers 3 6 2 0 on the other. Is this a 1962 or 1936 crank? I've read where the first number may be the month and also read that the the first 2 numbers are the year.


----------



## Mybluevw (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure about the date codes, but I think if it was a 36 crank it would be a dogleg. Does 3 62 mean March of 1962?


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 6, 2011)

I think you're right. There's a crank on ebay with the same numbers. Mine is not a dogleg, and I need it for a 39 DX. I'll be looking for one (prewar dogleg) if anyone has one.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 6, 2011)

I've seen dates on '30's,60's and '70's Schwinns but not on 50's.

Pat


----------



## bud poe (Feb 6, 2011)

Not sure but I've got one that has AS&CO on one side and 11 on the other...is this a 1911 crank?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a similar situation bud. I have weird AS&CO cranks with numbers that couldn't possibly correspond.


----------



## bud poe (Feb 7, 2011)

Well I suppose it's unlikely that it's a 1911 crank but I don't think it's out of the question...Anyone know what the 2 digit numbers correspond to?


----------



## pakman2 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a one piece crank from an early post war New World and the stamping is 9620A but the first number could be a 3 as it is partially damaged.


----------



## unknown52 (May 12, 2011)

mine says "BF ASCO 42" on one side and on other side it says 0009 or 0000.  from a 1952 world traveler.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2011)

unknown52 said:


> mine says "BF ASCO 42" on one side and on other side it says 0009 or 0000.  from a 1952 world traveler.




I think the ASCO means Arnold Schwinn Co,not this helps with the date.Just a little more info.

Pat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2011)

I think they all have the year on the same side as AS & Co. The 50s cranks don't have a date as far as I know.


----------



## J_Westy (May 13, 2011)

WEAKFISH said:


> I have an old Schwinn crank with AS & Co on one side and the numbers 3 6 2 0 on the other. Is this a 1962 or 1936 crank? I've read where the first number may be the month and also read that the the first 2 numbers are the year.




Here's the crank I pulled from a prewar C-model a while back... with just a two-digit "36"


----------

